# Update - ReptileStation.com



## ForestExotics (Nov 14, 2013)

It's free to list and sell on www.reptilestation.com if your a regular seller here in tortoiseforum you get free Seller/Bidder Verification just send us an email after registration on www.reptilestation.com and you will be waived.


----------

